# How long is labor?



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

My Platy looks like she is literally about to explode, I have been able to see the eyes since 2 days ago and she is getting quite snippy with the other 2 platies I have in the tank. Since about 5 pm she has been doing a twitch movement left to right every once in a while. How long can they be in labor for? And will she ever drop? I just put a bunch of live plants in the tank so the babies can hide and the tank light is off.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Labor is as long as it takes for the buns to come out of the oven.


----------



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Still no fry..*

Guess I'm just being impatient lol!


----------

